# Keith Merrow- "The Arrival" 2nd online EP available now.



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

Some people were asking when I was going to release this. I was originally going to release it in January, but I'm so busy with my day job that I barely have time to write new music. So, here it is.. a bit early. Thanks! 

Keith





*1- Departure (intro)
2- Bioluminescent
3- Pillars of Creation
4- Io
5- Shorted Out
6- Nadir
7- Abducted
8- Titan
9- Wrong Axis
10- The Arrival

You can download it HERE




*


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 12, 2009)

Heck yeah! Cant wait to listen to this.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

FUCK YEAH MAN!!!! AWESOME!!!!!

nice to hear your are alive and doing well too!!!!

EDIT : and the time is well chosen too!!!

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!! the messiah!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 12, 2009)

I  you.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

Sweet.  I listened to Lonestar Transcend non-stop for about 6 hours today. I just let it keep going and going.  Now I have more of your awesome music.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Sweet.  I listened to Lonestar Transcend non-stop for about 6 hours today. I just let it keep going and going.  Now I have more of your awesome music.



That's awesome man, thank you. I hope you enjoy this album as well!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> That's awesome man, thank you. I hope you enjoy this album as well!



Yeah, I let my cousin listen to your music too, and he was just silent, and when My Nemesis finished, all he said was "Holy shit, that was freaking awesome!" 

I also showed him a couple of your videos and he loves your Agiles (when you had an army of them.)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

this EP rocks, i am at work listening to it and head banging..i am getting odd looks, but i don't care!!!

awesome work keith..i shall donate to your cause later on!!!

looking forward to your 3rd instalment already !!!! \m/\m/


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

^ I'm listening to it, as well.

Keith, I wish I had the talent and creativity that you have in your pinky.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

yep, pretty awesome, i have a folder with all Keith's work going on a infinite loop right now!! sweet!!!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet! Thanks!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 12, 2009)

Just finished downloading. Woah. 
Im amazed at your songwriting abilities.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

I love the solo in Io, it's amazing!  I'm a huge Keith Merrow fanboy, obviously.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah Io is pretty kick ass

i like abducted too, especially the break and the "vocals"


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> yeah Io is pretty kick ass
> 
> i like abducted too, especially the break and the "vocals"



The breakdown in Shorted Out is well placed and executed.  Damn, now I'm in the mood to play, but I need to give my 7 a set up.

EDIT: Keith, you seriously need to get a band, now! If I could play as well as you, I would back you up in a band.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

i am at work abroad....crap!!!

i think i will be visiting Keith's zazzle shop and oder another T-shirt with the new artwork on it

anybody thinks the artwork is a bit like the Somewhere in Time on?


----------



## zeal0us (Nov 12, 2009)

Out already!!! It's freaking awesome. You are on a highly successful path, my friend.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

All I can say is.. This is fucking GODLY Keith.
That is all.


PS MOAR VIDEOZ NAO!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

ok, there is a thread about the SS.org album of the year, for me right now, without a doubt : 

The arrival - Keith Merrow

and the song "the arrival" is pure win!!!!! i am so pumped!!!!

awesome!!!

EDIT : the arrival is EPIC, totally awesome, a mix of satriani and vai abilites without all the wanking madness, but with all the finess and creativity, but just better cause it is on a 7!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks so much guys, I truly appreciate the kind words!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

oh and the gameboy / mobile phone ring intro of pillar of creation is really cool!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Thanks so much guys, I truly appreciate the kind words!



I'll move to Portland, and be your rhythm guitarist.   I'm halfway serious.


----------



## zeal0us (Nov 12, 2009)

The production is so fucking IMMENSE 

MORE VIDS PLZ!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I'll move to Portland, and be your rhythm guitarist.   I'm halfway serious.


 
well maybe his comany is recruiting!!!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 12, 2009)

finally had a chance to listen, it's fabulous. I like it even more than the previous EP you put out, and that's saying something!

thanks so much for this. epically good


----------



## HANIAK (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Keith, for writing music and sharing it with us!


----------



## skeletor88 (Nov 12, 2009)

FUCK YES KEITH!

Good work man! I love the tunes! I'll spread it round Australia a bit!


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Keith, the new EP is amazing.


----------



## loktide (Nov 12, 2009)

keep on the good work, dude


----------



## Fred (Nov 12, 2009)

, can't wait to hear this.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you sir!!!!!!
I love TITAN!


----------



## budda (Nov 12, 2009)

Hell yeah man, I'll get this onto the comp tonight!


----------



## halsinden (Nov 12, 2009)

just downloading this now.

keith, this is bold of you man. you must've worked at this and you're releasing it for free. i'm in such split minds about it all and would hate to spark an unnecessary debate, but kudos to you for offering this up for everyone.

H


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 12, 2009)

This is so badass 
Awesome, dude!!!
Get some guys for a band and you're gonna make it far


----------



## halsinden (Nov 12, 2009)

just linked to this elsewhere, i'd encourage others to do the same.

H


----------



## Apophis (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## atimoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazing as always! Also, really funky sidestick drum beat in Bioluminescent  

Thanks a lot for sharing these tracks for free, they could take on any commercial band anytime.


----------



## Fzau (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeeeeees! More Merrow 
I can only hope this will be as good as Lonestar Transcend!

Thanks man!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

i think we could all donate $10 to his cause, after all we all got 2 free EP, so let's show some support..when you download his EP click on DONATE!!!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been downloading this thing for 2 hours now. I can't wait. Hurry up file transfer.

Edit: Donated to keep the tunes coming.


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 12, 2009)

Great. You couldn't post this last night. Now I gotta walk around with a hard on all day. 


Thanks


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow! I'm totally speechless ... This may be one of the fattest sounds I've ever heard.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 12, 2009)

Fuck. Where's my mini-USB cable?! AAAARGH!


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 12, 2009)

I nearly blew the speakers in my car thanks to this fine piece of audio art.

Time to decimate the home theater system.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

i have been listening to it non-stop since i downloaded it this am..and it is now 17:42 Helsinki time!!!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 12, 2009)

just awesome. thanks.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome, now I can listen to Titan without going on youtube, thanks and rock on!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 12, 2009)

Sweet  Your first EP was awesome shall download this later!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Keith - amazing stuff as always - and even better than your first EP which pwned hard. Good job man!


----------



## madcansoul (Nov 12, 2009)

Absofuckinglutely Brilliant! Another Masterpiece!


----------



## New Age Moron (Nov 12, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Galius (Nov 12, 2009)

i donated before when i downloaded the first EP but for some reason when i click the donate button now it goes to an error page. I will try again in a bit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 12, 2009)

Pillars of Creation = Ubertuneage


----------



## Tyrant (Nov 12, 2009)

Woah! What a surprise! Cant wait for the download to finish!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

halsinden said:


> just downloading this now.
> 
> keith, this is bold of you man. you must've worked at this and you're releasing it for free. i'm in such split minds about it all and would hate to spark an unnecessary debate, but kudos to you for offering this up for everyone.
> 
> H



It was a bit of work. But I enjoyed every minute of it. My music will always be free. I leave it up to the listener to decide what it's worth to them. 

Even if you love it, but can't donate, I totally understand. It's no biggie at all. I just ask that you spread the word about the EP to someone if you liked it.

Thank you to all who have donated now and in the past. I really appreciate the support. All the proceeds are going right back into my home studio to help pay for better audio equipment.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

you need to update your sig, but you can do that in 2 weeks, right?!!!!!

and i will get another T-shirt from your zazzle shop, with your new artwork of course!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Nov 12, 2009)

YYYEEEESSS!

Start doing some live shows man!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 12, 2009)

Keith Merrow makes good music.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 12, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It was a bit of work. But I enjoyed every minute of it. My music will always be free. I leave it up to the listener to decide what it's worth to them.
> 
> Even if you love it, but can't donate, I totally understand. It's no biggie at all. I just ask that you spread the word about the EP to someone if you liked it.
> 
> Thank you to all who have donated now and in the past. I really appreciate the support. All the proceeds are going right back into my home studio to help pay for better audio equipment.



I think everyone here will agree when I say that you Kieth, are the epitome of the great things the internet has helped musicians accomplish. You create great music which inspires people, and you distribute it to people as you see fit. I think this is something everyone here apsires to do, so my hat goes off for you for being such a talented and all round good bloke


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think everyone here will agree when I say that you Kieth, are the epitome of the great things the internet has helped musicians accomplish. You create great music which inspires people, and you distribute it to people as you see fit. I think this is something everyone here apsires to do, so my hat goes off for you for being such a talented and all round good bloke


 
+1, except I'm from New York so I would have said something profane instead of bloke


----------



## windu (Nov 12, 2009)

damn kieth you did it again, love the new tunes!!! the solo for io is amazing!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, Keith 
I don't know who did the artwork but it is sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

This album is fuckin ballin.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Hey, Keith
> I don't know who did the artwork but it is sick!!!!!!!!!!!



A very talented man named -
*Christian &#8220;Tigaer&#8221; Hecker*

Thanks guys, really cool that you are enjoying it. Makes all those late nights worth it when you hear "this album's fuckin' ballin'" 

Seriously, thanks.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 12, 2009)

Your link kinda failed.

http://portfolio.tigaer.com/html.php


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think everyone here will agree when I say that you Kieth, are the epitome of the great things the internet has helped musicians accomplish. You create great music which inspires people, and you distribute it to people as you see fit. I think this is something everyone here apsires to do, so my hat goes off for you for being such a talented and all round good bloke




+1 Indeed, Keith, you truly are an inspiration for me, playing-wise and ethics wise. I  to your awesomeness.


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome Keith, thanks a lot. I'm downloading it right now, I can't wait to hear these new jams!


----------



## lobee (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Keith! Please start a new thread if/when you put the new cover art on your t-shirts. 




By the way, did you use Gashisoft GXSCC for the 8-bit sounding intro on Pillars?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 12, 2009)

lobee said:


> By the way, did you use Gashisoft GXSCC for the 8-bit sounding intro on Pillars?



I did! That's a cool little gadget.


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 12, 2009)

I cant wait to get home from work so I can download this! Thanks for everything Keith! You are the mothafucking shit!!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 12, 2009)

WOOOOO HOOOOO!

Another slab of chunk served up by Mr Merrow 

Downloading now


----------



## lobee (Nov 12, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I did! That's a cool little gadget.


Sweet, I _thought_ I recognized it! Very fun to play with. So many songs make awesome video game music, especially metal.


----------



## crayzee (Nov 12, 2009)

Just downloaded the EP, very nice artwork (you can tell Syd Meads influence on Christian, in a gooood way!), sick music! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yellowv (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome as usual Keith. Such great tone and production. Thank you


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 12, 2009)

must download once at home @[email protected]


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 12, 2009)

Downloading!!! Cant wait to heat this!


----------



## Kevp714 (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been wondering when you were going to release this. I had to wait all day to listen to it as i could not download it at school, but I'm listening to it now. Sounds fantastic!!!!!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 12, 2009)

YAY!!!!! I will once again be inspired to work on my chops


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 12, 2009)

YES 
You are a beast


----------



## Alex-D33 (Nov 12, 2009)

I realy dig you're tunes, And its well produced! 

Rock on!!


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 12, 2009)

Keith, the music is awesome and is incredibly generous of you to give something as high quality as this EP away for free. I'm also very happy to see Shorted Out as a full length song on here, I watched the youtube video for it a lot.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2009)

Uploading right now.


----------



## JMP2203 (Nov 12, 2009)

Fat tone and Great Music!


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Nov 12, 2009)

FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## cyril v (Nov 12, 2009)

sweet tunes bro, keep up the awesome excellent work!


----------



## mat091285 (Nov 12, 2009)

Cheers for your new EP! Got to get home and download this!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 12, 2009)

Gave it a spin today at work 

That 8 bit sounding intro makes me crack up  makes me think of Sega

Good to have more than one Merrow CD to crank now


----------



## natspotats (Nov 12, 2009)

yessssssss thank you finalyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 12, 2009)

holy shit i love this the begining of Pillars of Creation is awesome!


----------



## tian (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for another amazing free EP


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 13, 2009)

WIN!!!!!!!

pretty much alternating between these two feelings here


though what happened to the song Anguish? you had it up on your myspace page once upon a time...i really really dug that one


----------



## Vletrmx (Nov 13, 2009)

Great job, man. Really liking the new stuff.


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks alot, I love that you make your music for the love of it and not money but still hope that you get enough donations to allow you to continue to invest your time in it. I understand working a day job and tryna make time to write and produce songs.


----------



## ToniS (Nov 13, 2009)

You sir, are awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 13, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> pretty much alternating between these two feelings here
> 
> ...



Anguish was on the last EP...

or so i thought.... nevermind.

EDIT agian

It _was_ on the last EP


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

Daggorath said:


> Thanks alot, I love that you make your music for the love of it and not money but still hope that you get enough donations to allow you to continue to invest your time in it.



About 1 out of every 500 people who download my music donate something. So really, with the gear and time invested it doesn't even come close to breaking even for me. I have friends that tell me I put far too much faith in people by leaving the "option" to buy the music (donations). I dunno.. I think if I were to have to sell the music not as many people would listen to it? It is a lot of work and it's nice to be rewarded for that. But just completing a project that I can be happy with is pretty rewarding for me. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Keith, I don't think the donate link is working. It gives me a paypal message saying that my transaction could not be completed, even though I hadn't actually started a transaction. Any ideas?

And, this EP is a huge step up from the last one, and I loved that. Great job.


----------



## Tyrant (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished listening through for a second time. Its feckin` amazing Keith!


----------



## zindrome (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow!!!
I cant believe I missed this thread!
Just downloaded and donated
will listen to it and Im dead sure its gnna blow my mind like always
Thanks Keith!!
Hope you can continue making awesome music


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> About 1 out of every 500 people who download my music donate something. So really, with the gear and time invested it doesn't even come close to breaking even for me. I have friends that tell me I put far too much faith in people by leaving the "option" to buy the music (donations). I dunno.. I think if I were to have to sell the music not as many people would listen to it? It is a lot of work and it's nice to be rewarded for that. But just completing a project that I can be happy with is pretty rewarding for me.
> 
> Thanks guys!



Still, 2 EPs is more than enough free songs  I don't think anyone would think less of you if you made people pay for the next EP. A man has to make money. I'd still get it.


----------



## lobee (Nov 13, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Still, 2 EPs is more than enough free songs  I don't think anyone would think less of you if you made people pay for the next EP. A man has to make money. I'd still get it.




You gotta get 'em hooked first.

First you get the drugs, then you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the women.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 13, 2009)

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 13, 2009)

I cant wait to hear this!


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 13, 2009)

How long have you been working in this little treat you incidious son of a bitch!?  I had no idea you were working on something else, outstanding as usual my man, outfuckingstanding


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

Donated!


Keep it up, bro!


----------



## Tyrant (Nov 13, 2009)

I just donated a small amount Keith, its not much but its all I had in my paypal account. Wish I could give more, but got my own bills, you know, hehe


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> Hey Keith, I don't think the donate link is working. It gives me a paypal message saying that my transaction could not be completed, even though I hadn't actually started a transaction. Any ideas?
> 
> And, this EP is a huge step up from the last one, and I loved that. Great job.




Thank you dude, I'm not sure why the link didn't work for you. I guess you just send via paypal to keith.merrow <at> gmail.com.. But no worries! 



> First you get the drugs, then you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the women.



I'll bring the drugs and the woman, you bring the money and power and we'll have a serious party. 

Lol, I love sevenstring.org.. all you people kick ass.



Mattayus said:


> How long have you been working in this little treat you incidious son of a bitch!?  I had no idea you were working on something else, outstanding as usual my man, outfuckingstanding



Thanks mang! I've been working on it non-stop for the past few months. Probably why you haven't seen me around here a whole lot. 



> Donated!
> 
> 
> Keep it up, bro!



THANK YOU. Seriously, I really do appreciate the support!



> I just donated a small amount Keith, its not much but its all I had in my paypal account. Wish I could give more, but got my own bills, you know, hehe



I don't care if it's a penny or a dollar, it's really the gesture that matters to me. It shows me that you value what I do, and that is the real payment. 

I will probably be sending something out to you and the others who gave a donation to show my appreciation.


----------



## lobee (Nov 13, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'll bring the drugs and the woman, you bring the money and power and we'll have a serious party.


Hhhokay!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

lobee said:


> Hhhokay!




LMFAO


----------



## Cancer (Nov 13, 2009)

Just fyi, I just tried your donate button too, no love. Do you have an email address I can Paypal it to?

Amazing ep, btw.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 13, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Just fyi, I just tried your donate button too, no love. Do you have an email address I can Paypal it to?
> 
> Amazing ep, btw.


 
He posted it earlier, keith.merrow <at> gmail.com

I just sent, works fine (although comes up as Crystal, but I assume thats ok?)


----------



## lobee (Nov 13, 2009)

Donate button worked fine for me. I just had to click "Update Total" after entering an amount, and then log in to Paypal


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

matty2fatty said:


> He posted it earlier, keith.merrow <at> gmail.com
> 
> I just sent, works fine (although comes up as Crystal, but I assume thats ok?)




Yeah, Crystal is my wife. S'all good. Thanks man!


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 13, 2009)

Keith: "Dave,will you be my biggest fan?"

Dave: (**gushing like a little schoolgirl**) YES!YES! A million times.YES!!


Seriously,I've been listening to this all day in my truck(I are Fedex). This ep is fucking insane. I will be confiscating some of my wifes scrapbooking paypal money to donate and get a shirt. She owes me anyway. Great job brother. You should be very proud of yourself \m/


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2009)

Downloaded. 

I'm not sure which I like more, Lonestar or this. Either way, keep up the good tunes man. 

Edit : hoping to make a donation on Thursday depending on paycheck.


----------



## lobee (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking at your cover art, I noticed your name could be an ambigram if reworked a little. It might be a little confusing to someone who didn't know what it spelled(morrow? mossow?), but I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 13, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> Anguish was on the last EP...
> 
> or so i thought.... nevermind.
> 
> ...



not on the one i just downloaded last night*
1- My Nemesis*
* 2- Ceres
3- Cosmogenesis
4- Andromeda
5- Malfunction
6- Cetus
*
is the tracklisting for that one...at least it is now...was Anguish on there before?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 13, 2009)

WOOOOOOO!!! This is so awesome. I really hope I can manage tabbing these now that I'm working again. Anyway, I made my entire band download both EPs. 

Again, really awesome stuff.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 13, 2009)

lobee said:


> Looking at your cover art, I noticed your name could be an ambigram if reworked a little. It might be a little confusing to someone who didn't know what it spelled(morrow? mossow?), but I think it's kinda cool.



That's sick, I never noticed that until now. 



EliNoPants said:


> not on the one i just downloaded last night*
> 1- My Nemesis*
> * 2- Ceres
> 3- Cosmogenesis
> ...



That's odd, it's on the one I have.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 13, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> not on the one i just downloaded last night*
> 1- My Nemesis*
> * 2- Ceres
> 3- Cosmogenesis
> ...



There's a long story as to why I took that song off the first EP. 

About 4-5 years ago, roughly, I was working with a band called Dark Cloud 9. The 2nd guitarist and I wanted to write a sort of "mello death" song (Anguish). He "wrote" the intro riff and I wrote the middle and bridge sections of the song. I had no idea until it was pointed out to me on YouTube a while back that the intro section was not the 2nd guitarist original riff. Apparently he jacked the riff from a song he heard from some guy off soundclick. So, I didn't want to be labeled as a plagiarist and removed it from the EP, then sent a letter to the guy on soundclick explaining what happened and gave him an apology. He didn't really care at all, but I try to have integrity about these sorts of things. I didn't write that part, so I can't call it mine. I was never in love with that song anyway, so I had no problem taking it off my first EP.


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 13, 2009)

I downloaded this last night, it is amazing! I knew it would be. I tried to donate but I had the same problem. I will send it to your email tonight.


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 13, 2009)

thats not all that long of a story, thanks for explaining it though...weaksauce on the other guitarist's part for riff theft, the very idea baffles me, i understand having strong influences to the point of not being very creative, but straight up snagging a riff from someone else and claiming it as your own confuses me...theft of an object i understand, because you actually have the object


----------



## windu (Nov 13, 2009)

damn after listening to this repeatedly you have to have one of the sickest productions and tone iv heard thus far. next to bulbs "owe my feelings"

its so beefy! damn!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 13, 2009)

Just floopin' marvellous - thanks for the effort, talent and general win


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 13, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> FUCK YEAH MAN!!!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> nice to hear your are alive and doing well too!!!!
> 
> ...



I dunno... anyone reckon Ralphy likes Keith's music?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 13, 2009)

Keith - Just finished DL'ing the new EP, going to listen to it tomorrow as I'm fuggin' tired right now.  I kicked you a donation too, you deserve it! Killer music, thanks for keeping it "free" for us to enjoy but I seriously hope people kick you some funds if they can swing it.  Thanks for the tunes!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome playing man, I thought the last one was immense but this ones.... erm....immenser


----------



## george galatis (Nov 14, 2009)

incredible job! you 're awesome musician man!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome, I will have to download this when I get home. The cover art is superb btw, much respect to the artist.


----------



## Fionn (Nov 14, 2009)

Hell yeah, love it, wish i could afford to donate!!!


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm loving the last track, the main melody kind of has a '....and justice for all' era metallica vibe to it, perfect way to end the album


----------



## chimp_spanner (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic dude, absolutely fantastic  I listened to the whole thing in bed last night. Can't wait to see some play-throughs of this (including headstock/Merrow-cam!).

Now I'm off to give it another listen!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 14, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> Fantastic dude, absolutely fantastic  I listened to the whole thing in bed last night. Can't wait to see some play-throughs of this (including headstock/Merrow-cam!).
> 
> Now I'm off to give it another listen!



Thanks Paul, really looking forward to your album! That song you played for me yesterday was just superb. It's gonna be an epic release!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I dunno... anyone reckon Ralphy likes Keith's music?



Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 15, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Nah, I don't think so.



who's music??!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Keith - Just finished DL'ing the new EP, going to listen to it tomorrow as I'm fuggin' tired right now.  I kicked you a donation too, you deserve it! Killer music, thanks for keeping it "free" for us to enjoy but I seriously hope people kick you some funds if they can swing it.  Thanks for the tunes!



+1 couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## rasse (Nov 15, 2009)

I said it on your latest youtube video and I'll say it again. This EP is one of the best releases of 2009. Pretty much everything else has already been said before me, so I'll just join the horde of people who worship your musical skills.
Now if we could get someone to work on the tabs for us lazy people


----------



## kruneh (Nov 15, 2009)

Just downloaded both albums.
Will definitely listen more next week, great stuff!
Please folks, donate


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody got tabs for Titan?


----------



## phatfil (Nov 15, 2009)

kick ass! very stoked to see the new EP is out! 

despite having to buy a $2000 boiler for my house this week, i still made a donation to the cause. hook him up people so he can keep it coming!


----------



## lobee (Nov 15, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Anybody got tabs for Titan?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...9-keith-merrow-titan-guitar-pro-finished.html

I'm working on Shorted Out now.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 15, 2009)

rasse said:


> I said it on your latest youtube video and I'll say it again. This EP is one of the best releases of 2009. Pretty much everything else has already been said before me, so I'll just join the horde of people who worship your musical skills.
> Now if we could get someone to work on the tabs for us lazy people



That's a really bold statement man, but thanks! I'm glad you like it!

Here's a thread with some tabs in it! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...keith-merrow-tabs.html?highlight=keith+merrow


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Nov 15, 2009)

*Jeez, this thing was groovy as tits. You should get payed for this, eh? 
*


----------



## kmanick (Nov 15, 2009)

just downloaded and donated!
awesome stuff Keith


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 16, 2009)

kmanick said:


> just downloaded and donated!
> awesome stuff Keith



Thank you, Nick!


----------



## Konfusius (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome!
Frst I couldnt download it because my computer was bitchin, so I got mad and spend like two hours fixing it to download the EP and now it just started downloading and I am soooo looking forward to listening to it! Next mission: Breakfast.

KEITH!!!! =D


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was running Pillar on repeat this morning zooming down the highway to work, killer music for highway driving and at 6am there is almost no traffic down here! Groovin' in the morning, can't beat it! Great job again Keith, loving the new material as much as the last EP!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 16, 2009)

this is awesome stuff, man! i really like it 

heavy as hell, with a nice groove to it! i feel that it could do really well in a band environment with a vocalist, too, actually.

i went ahead and threw both the EP´s into my itunes, and it´s going in my ipod 

the chiptunes intro to pillars of creation is awesome! what did you use to do that? i really want to do chiptunes stuff...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 16, 2009)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> *Jeez, this thing was groovy as tits. You should get payed for this, eh? *


 
well you can always click the "doante" button below his new EP picture when you download it


----------



## PnKnG (Nov 16, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> this is awesome stuff, man! i really like it
> 
> heavy as hell, with a nice groove to it! i feel that it could do really well in a band environment with a vocalist, too, actually.
> 
> ...



 page 7 in this thread says it.

Gashisoft GXSCC
new


EDIT: does anybody knows any program that can turn mp3s into midi files?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 16, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I was running Pillar on repeat this morning zooming down the highway to work, killer music for highway driving and at 6am there is almost no traffic down here! Groovin' in the morning, can't beat it! Great job again Keith, loving the new material as much as the last EP!



I had many 6am versions of that album!.. I probably have 50 "drink coaster" cds in my front seat. I'd do a test master of the album, then listen to it on the way to work.. took me a while to get it where I was happy with the way it sounded!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 16, 2009)

awwe, i wish that thing was available for mac!


----------



## deely (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn, I missed this thread! But just got the album, and listetning to it right away. So far - brilliant as always! Well done, Keith.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I had many 6am versions of that album!.. I probably have 50 "drink coaster" cds in my front seat. I'd do a test master of the album, then listen to it on the way to work.. took me a while to get it where I was happy with the way it sounded!



Haha right on!   I think the mix is great on both albums, well-done dude.  That's what Ryan and I did for the two recordings... jam it through headphones/monitors, then cd in the car and compare.  Then again, Ryan is a damn recording genius so it only takes him like 2 tries to get a ridiculously good mix!  I don't know anything about recording personally, but I can tell when the mix is right.


----------



## satchfrk (Nov 18, 2009)

totally badass.... do all of your guitars have emg pickups? and a donation is coming your way...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 18, 2009)

satchfrk said:


> totally badass.... do all of your guitars have emg pickups? and a donation is coming your way...



Thanks! I run Blackouts in the bridge position and EMGs in the neck (at least that's how my current guitars are setup). I actually prefer passive pups but somehow ended using actives for everything.


----------



## missingastring (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Donation coming your way when I have a few $ extra. So fucking broke.... :cry:


----------



## Haunted (Nov 19, 2009)

whoha!! didn't know you've released it already...I'm a huge fan
seriously... most of my recent favorite music comes from unsigned guys like you on the internet... keith, Friend for A foe, Bulb, Chimspanner 
never stop my friend! you rock and you owe it to yourself to spread your music further and start a band, if i was a record label i would sign you instantly!

can't wait for the download to finish!


----------



## Senensis (Nov 23, 2009)

Simply awsome. Pillars of Creation in particular is pure genius.

Money incoming your way from your number 1 french fan


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Nov 23, 2009)

Senensis said:


> Simply awsome. Pillars of Creation in particular is pure genius.
> 
> Money incoming your way from your number 1 french fan



Thank you for the contribution, Nicolas! I'm glad you like the music! 

I am totally floored by how supportive people have been this past week. I kinda didn't expect people to like it that much, but I am stoked! I've received tons of emails from some pretty enthusiastic people all over the world.. some to show their love for the music and some that just have questions about it. It's pretty cool to be able to share stuff with people all over the place. Gotta love the interwebzz!


----------



## grantcooper2 (Nov 24, 2009)

damn where have I been, I have been waiting for this!

so good man!! on my way over to donate right now!


----------



## Popsai (Nov 28, 2009)

I love your stuff man! Already spread it to a few friends, stuff like your work make me want to finally buy a 7


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 28, 2009)

This music is great! I downloaded the whole thing and put it on my mp3 player.


----------



## damigu (Dec 10, 2009)

i just discovered your music (thanks to the "what are you listening to?" page) and felt this needed a bump so more people could see it.

this is ridiculously killer shit! i heart it. i heart it very much.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2009)

Keith is cool enough to put out some amazing stuff and make it a free download, so give a little back with his donation link when you download


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 10, 2009)

damigu said:


> i just discovered your music (thanks to the "what are you listening to?" page) and felt this needed a bump so more people could see it.
> 
> this is ridiculously killer shit! i heart it. i heart it very much.



Thanks man! I'm glad you like it. Feel free to pass it around to whoever you want


----------



## damigu (Dec 10, 2009)

i've already forwarded to link to your download site to a few people. probably the best new music i've heard in months!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 13, 2009)

damigu said:


> i've already forwarded to link to your download site to a few people. probably the best new music i've heard in months!


----------

